# Housebreaking at 8months old



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally normal for some dogs. Go back to the basics, take her out more often, praise her for going outside and don't let her wander around if she hasn't gone. You may just need to do something as simple as let her out more often.

She may be coming into season too, if she hasn't done that already, and then they tend to pee more often. If she's not spayed it would be a good time to talk to the vet and book her in for surgery, or she'll drive her little brother crazy - it's totally possible for a puppy his age to become a daddy too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would take her to the vet to be checked for a urinary tract infection. Suddenly having accidents could indicate an infection.

Other than that, don't punish her for mistakes, just start taking her out more often, and rewarding her for going when you ask her to. 

But I would bet it's a UTI and not a housetraining problem.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Especially if the dog has been "house trained" and then breaks "house training", you need to have a urine specimen checked, before you call it behaviorial. I also agree that girls coming into "heat" often urinate more frequently. And if you don't want a very young dog to get pregnant, you need to have her spayed.


----------



## KenelmFloyd (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey all..I have a new puppy in the house. Her name is Rubby. I'm wandering if I should be concerned with the slow progress in the housebreaking training. She drinks lots of water. Sometimes, while sitting, she wets herself.

I need help...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

KenelmFloyd said:


> Hey all..I have a new puppy in the house. Her name is Rubby. I'm wandering if I should be concerned with the slow progress in the housebreaking training. She drinks lots of water. Sometimes, while sitting, she wets herself.
> 
> I need help...


Congrats on Ruby! How old is Ruby? How long have you had her? Do you use a crate for sleeping? 

Cosmo used to pee in his sleep when he was very little (8-10 weeks). It went away quickly. He was housetrained by 12 weeks but every dog is different and much depends on how vigilant you are.

Good luck!


----------

